# MK4 GTI - New stereo stays on unless manually turned off - PICS! - $5 BTC reward (details inside) - AXXESS XSVI-9003-NAV harness



## skandranon (Jun 28, 2010)

MK4 GTI w/ monsoon from factory. 

Installed a new head unit with crutchfield recommended axxess XSVI-9003-NAV. 

Followed the following initialization procedure. 

1. XSVI-9003-NAV harrness plugged into car, but not the headunit. (access box plugged in)
2. Doors closed
3. Ignition in the on position for 60 secs
4. Removed key, open door
5. Plugged in radio harrness to headunit, while still plugged into car. 

Result: Stereo does not turn off unless I press the power button.

On the harrness the red wire is to the red wire. The yellow wire is to the yellow wire.

I wish to retain factory key sense, and have the stereo turn off when I remove the key. I have spent hours looking at old posts. I don't see an answer that works for me. One work around is "You can splice the key sense red/brown wire on the steering column for the switched ignition." I bought this harness to ensure I didn't need to do that. 

I am offering a $5 reward, paid in BTC (bitcoin) to the whomever can help me fix this issue. It's not much, but more than you usually get to help someone on a forum 



Wiring harness all wired up not plugged in. Was supposed to show red / yellow being correct. Ops. Also shown weird access box thing. 











This image show the harness plugged in to the car, but not the stereo. Let it this way for 60 sec.


----------



## duttydubwoy (Aug 26, 2003)

Try updating the firmware on that module. I had the same problem but, is now fine so far. 

Just a simple dubber... Instagram is a liar😂😂😂


----------



## skandranon (Jun 28, 2010)

duttydubwoy said:


> Try updating the firmware on that module. I had the same problem but, is now fine so far.
> 
> Just a simple dubber... Instagram is a liar😂😂😂


I had no idea it even had firmware. I will look into this after work. Thank you.


----------



## duttydubwoy (Aug 26, 2003)

That little black box has like a little window that slides up. Connect a usb to that and computer and go to tue axxess site to update 

Just a simple dubber... Instagram is a liar😂😂😂


----------



## duttydubwoy (Aug 26, 2003)

http://axxessinterfaces.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=85

Just a simple dubber... Instagram is a liar😂😂😂


----------



## skandranon (Jun 28, 2010)

duttydubwoy said:


> http://axxessinterfaces.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=85
> 
> Just a simple dubber... Instagram is a liar😂😂😂


Thanks for the link, that is great!

I just tried to update the firmware. The software gave me an error code as soon as it started. So I ended up calling axxess to see if they could resolve this error. 

Instead of doing that, after asking me some questions he told me you left the stock radio on when you removed it, correct?

Me- Yes in fact I did. 

Tech- Great, reinstall that, turn it off, then put your new one back in. 

Me - Problem, I broke the stock radio when I removed it. Is there another solution? 

Tech- No, you are getting a data signal from the car. 

Me- well what if I remove the posative battery lead, will that reset the data signal?

Tech - Unlikely. You could try reseting the codes with an OBDII reader. 

Me- Any other possible solutions?

Tech- Go to the junk yard and buy a factory radio. 

:banghead::banghead:

Going to try resetting the codes, and pulling the battery cable. Never ever had so many problems installing a simple freaking stereo before. Should have just gotten the simple harrness and pulled a keyed power like normal. Oh well, committed now. Will report back how it goes!


----------



## skandranon (Jun 28, 2010)

Disconnecting the battery, and resetting the codes did not correct the problem. Going to tap into the red / brown wire. :sly:




duttydubwoy said:


> ..


Give me a bitcoin address and I will shoot you the reward. I appreciate the help, even though it didn't end up working.


----------



## duttydubwoy (Aug 26, 2003)

Keep fiddling with it before you cut any wires. That's what I did. And be mindful of which plug you are plugging into the box

Just a simple dubber... Instagram is a liar😂😂😂


----------



## skandranon (Jun 28, 2010)

That red / brown wire is a bitch to get to. How do you remove the lower half of the steering wheel cover? I removed the two screws, but it seems like there is something else holding it up.

Sent from my G4 using tapatalk.


----------



## t0rqued (Jun 27, 2014)

Remove lower driver kick/knee panel, grab volt meter n touch each terminal labelled with numbers.. Some show power n some only with key on, wire switched power to the one that only shows power with key on.


----------



## w8lifter21 (Sep 12, 2002)

Interesting that they had you go with that box. My non-Monsoon GTI I was able to use a regular VW harness like the scosche VW01B. Are you installing a headunit with navigation?

[imghttp://www.gowesty.com/images/ec/products/large/large_5480d748699a65941755a8e0353234b6.jpg[/img]


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Where are you located? If you're local come to my shop and I'll fix the issue or just run an accessory for you. if you really prefer I can wire it for retained accessory power just like factory


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi
I have a small request, try taking a picture of the factory loom connected to the radio loom n I will give you a solution, mean while get a voltmeter n try checking the voltage on the brown/red wire on the car loom with the key on the with the key completely out of the ignition. 
I want those pictures mostly the side that has the big two white/red wires because that where I feel that the problem could be.
By the way with the old factory radio, did everything work normal? If yes then no need of the voltmeter. 
Pictures please.... 

VW Bora V5, AGZ, 99, 5speed Manual Tranny.


----------



## duttydubwoy (Aug 26, 2003)

I had to update the firmware for this when I did mine. Also, if your door latch is not working correctly the radio won't shut off. I say check all of that before running the wire. The main reason this harness was made is to prevent you from having to run the wire

Just a simple dubber... Instagram is a liar😂😂😂


----------

